# Lake Mary #3 (3-11)



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

Went up to Lake Mary after my buddy ditched out on Fish Lake at 6am. I thought "where can I get a shot at a laker?" SOLD to Mary! I skinned up and arrived at 9am after another friendly chat with an interested ski patroler. I started with a lost fish thanks to the tandem rig catching on the ice hole. Things were slow till noon when I caught the 1st brookie of the day at 12 inches. Then a backcountry skier came by and was shocked to see me fishing! I told him "well I have a 2nd rod if ya want". He took the bait. He fished with me till 5pm. He watched me catch 2 more fish and drilled a few holes with me. The biggest brookie yet was captured........ 16 inches long!!!

Charlie got the skunk but he caught a new friend. I tried to teach the rookie how to catch a brookie but it was to no avail. By 5:30pm he had to bail so I gave him a ride in my car back to my house and donated 2 of my smaller my fish to him. He was greatful and I took him back to his apartment with a smile on his face. The ice was 4 feet thick!! :shock: Really tough with my hand auger to get 5 holes dug. Luckily I got an extension made by Tube Dude. SPECIAL THANKS TO TUBE DUDE FOR MAKING THIS TRIP POSSIBLE.

We were using pumpkin pepper jigs and powerbait green glow jigs. The best bait was sucker meat and nightcrawlers had the most bites. Missed a ton of bites today with the nightcrawlers.

The brighton lifties have as much style as me!









My biggest brook trout ever, 16 inches!!!

























Charlie and Tuscarora Peak which he skied off the couloir from the summit.


----------



## brookieguy1 (Oct 14, 2008)

Way cool. That's a truly fine brookie for that water. enough to get me pressuring it come ice-off! Unless you know a way I can get there. I'm in good 'nuf shape, just don't have the right equipment.


----------



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

brookieguy1 said:


> Way cool. That's a truly fine brookie for that water. enough to get me pressuring it come ice-off! Unless you know a way I can get there. I'm in good 'nuf shape, just don't have the right equipment.


If ya wanted to go BG1 I would let ya borrow my extra snowshoes and I would drill the holes. I even have extra ice rods and such. All I require is a "go for it attitue" for anyone to join me. I have extra avalanche gear but that place is so not dangerous. Let me know bro and maybe a trip to Catherine can be done too.

1 mile to Mary dude, I saw ya at SW, you can handle it!

You can bet I will be watching for ice off! 8)


----------



## brookieguy1 (Oct 14, 2008)

I've got plenty of ice gear. I've even caught a couple brook trout in my day. I've got the proper 'tude also. Snowshoes and a minute to learn how to use them is what I'd need.


----------



## jer (Jan 16, 2012)

Dude way to hook Charlie up that's awesome! Gorgeous fish too


----------



## robertsfam (Feb 1, 2012)

it looks like your day went well for all that happen. that is a nice fish. if you ever want some one to go fishing with i have a lot of day off hit me up. thx for the report and pics


----------



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

robertsfam said:


> it looks like your day went well for all that happen. that is a nice fish. if you ever want some one to go fishing with i have a lot of day off hit me up. thx for the report and pics


Will do PM sent.


----------



## ScottyP (Sep 12, 2007)

So your new friend just happened to have a valid fishing license in his pocket? What if a conservation officer had skied in and checked you? You really are extreme!


----------



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

He'd be in deep doo do, not me. He does have a license by the way.


----------



## EvilTyeDyeTwin (Aug 9, 2011)

Told ya so that someone would bring that up....luckily ScottyP did not go up there...he woulda called in the DWR to give charlie a ticket for not having his license on him and then get you a ticket for accessory to not having a license on your partner. 

Guess you should have mentioned that you only used between 1 and 2 rods at any given time, you kept a legal limit, you did not chum, you did not use live bait, your fishing licenses are both valid, your ice hole did not exceed 12 inches, you did not use a gaff, you did not use a weighted treble hook, you did not introduce a new species of fish to the lake, you killed all smouthmouth bass immeadiately, and you were always within 100ft of your poles.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

I'll admit, I had the same thought. Just as important as introducing someone to the sport by showing them HOW to do it is teaching them the rules by which we play. If he had a license, then ho harm, no foul. If not, he was attempting to take from a protected resource without legally buying in. There isn't a person on this forum that can argue that such a thing is OK. Most on here would call it poaching. I don't think that was the intention, but it is what it is by definition. You two get so defensive every time someone brings up an ethics/rules type subject. How come? You have said in the past that "people are jealous" so they hate, and yet so often your reports have one thing or another that gives reason to bring your ethics into question. Your very attitude in this thread, ETDT, shows that you had thought it out for yourself ahead of time "someone is going to ask about a license." What do you expect on a public forum? If you suspect that people will call you out, that suggests to me that you are aware of the rules that are/may be broken. Furthermore, there has always been a perception that you two shrug off criticism like its someone else's issue. From some on here that don't like you, I can see that, but I get the feeling that you guys would rather look for a way around the rules than obey them. This is evidenced over on Grandpa D's thread about bag and possession limits where you refer to a "loophole". I'm my experience, those who get defensive so easily are often the ones who are well aware of the rules, and still break or bend them. The defensive side comes out when such individuals catch flack for their actions. My advice (not that you want it)? Quit looking for loopholes, and just obey the rules! You'll be much more satisfied at the end of the day knowing you did it the right way, and when the next Charlie comes along, you'll be happy you taught him the right way. 

I'll commend you on your efforts to make this trip happen. 4 feet of ice is more than I would care to drill through, and that brookie is a prize, for sure.


----------



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

Chaser said:


> I'll admit, I had the same thought. Just as important as introducing someone to the sport by showing them HOW to do it is teaching them the rules by which we play. If he had a license, then ho harm, no foul. If not, he was attempting to take from a protected resource without legally buying in. There isn't a person on this forum that can argue that such a thing is OK. Most on here would call it poaching. I don't think that was the intention, but it is what it is by definition. You two get so defensive every time someone brings up an ethics/rules type subject. How come? You have said in the past that "people are jealous" so they hate, and yet so often your reports have one thing or another that gives reason to bring your ethics into question. Your very attitude in this thread, ETDT, shows that you had thought it out for yourself ahead of time "someone is going to ask about a license." What do you expect on a public forum? If you suspect that people will call you out, that suggests to me that you are aware of the rules that are/may be broken. Furthermore, there has always been a perception that you two shrug off criticism like its someone else's issue. From some on here that don't like you, I can see that, but I get the feeling that you guys would rather look for a way around the rules than obey them. This is evidenced over on Grandpa D's thread about bag and possession limits where you refer to a "loophole". I'm my experience, those who get defensive so easily are often the ones who are well aware of the rules, and still break or bend them. The defensive side comes out when such individuals catch flack for their actions. My advice (not that you want it)? Quit looking for loopholes, and just obey the rules! You'll be much more satisfied at the end of the day knowing you did it the right way, and when the next Charlie comes along, you'll be happy you taught him the right way.


From my twin.......
"He had a license. Did you not read that part of TDT's post? People like you will just use any excuse did get up on the soap box and rant....must be an old people thing."


----------



## ScottyP (Sep 12, 2007)

.............................


----------



## The Coach (Jan 23, 2009)

ScottyP said:


> I'm sure while he was packing his beacon, probe, shovel, and clif bars, he made sure to pack his fishing license just in case... Your story smells fishy. And just in case that sounds too passive agressive, I do in fact think you are lying ****.


Scotty,

I don't often subject myself to the conflict but I need to comment on your post. First off, I really enjoy the twins posts and what they bring to fishing forums. You have no place speculating on the ethics they fish with and it is posts like yours that drive people away from posting on forums. Sometimes it is best to ZIP IT, enjoy the post for what it is.

Keep fishing and posting Twins. I enjoy the break it gives my mind at work. I'm sure everyone on here has or will use the information found in your posts. Many times over!


----------



## a_bow_nut (Feb 25, 2009)

ScottyP said:


> I'm sure while he was packing his beacon, probe, shovel, and clif bars, he made sure to pack his fishing license just in case... Your story smells fishy. And just in case that sounds too passive agressive, I do in fact think you are lying ****.


I think that many people keep their licesence in their wallet I know that I do. So why is it so hard to belive that this person had theirs with them?


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

WARNING

Continuing to argue will result in time outs of my determined time of no longer posting for each offending member. Cool off walk away and LET IT GO and don't push it with me.


----------



## hattrick (Aug 29, 2011)

Nice report. It is good to see a sportsman introducing someone to a new aspect of fishing. I remember for years I thought ice fishing was for crazy people and that sitting at a hole with a tiny pole in the middle of winter was ridiculous. I was an avid tuber and river guy. Then I had a friend kind enough to let me borrow some equipment and went out with him. Even though that first weekend was filled with the smell of skunk and a nice sunburn, since then I have been hooked. I am sure Charlie will remember that trip forever. 

I am impressed by your determination to fish. Most people won’t fish an area unless they can drive their truck to within 100 yards of the fishing spot. These are the people who love to leave their trash in the outdoors so others know what they were drinking and what Hostess product goes along best with said beverage of choice. I have found those who care to journey down the road less traveled care what that road looks like when they are done using it. 

Thanks for reporting and showing us some lesser fished areas.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

tye dye twins said:


> Chaser said:
> 
> 
> > I'll admit, I had the same thought. Just as important as introducing someone to the sport by showing them HOW to do it is teaching them the rules by which we play....
> ...


I think Chaser had a big event this week, but being in his early 30's, I don't know that he counts as "old people."


----------



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

Huge29 said:


> tye dye twins said:
> 
> 
> > Chaser said:
> ...


Jeeze louise is K2 gonna give ya a time out for not letting this one go? Looks like mods free'd this up again.

That comment was made by my twin ETDT, BTW. He just didn't realize he was still logged in under my name. Since I was fishing  and missed out before the K2 block, here is my actual 2 cents Huge 29..........

Deal is this guy was licensed like all of us. Maybe he did not have the license in his pocket at the lake but come on, are you guys really going to have me believe you go home when you forgot yours at the house, that you check every angler you fish with for a valid license in their wallet? This ain't OJ Simpson's "If I Did It" book.

Chaser you took former posts of mine way out of contex for this post and applied it here several times. That to me is a weak argument at best.

And I don't know if this a UWN thing but it only happens on this forum. The act of giving cristisim in a negative light and then ending it with a nice positive comment is like serving me a crap sandwich and putting frosting on the top. Why even bother with the frosting?


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

I don't know where that came from, I made a very simple comment that Chaser is nowhere near an old man...I had no intention of sending you on a long posting frenzy, I didn't mention OJ or any other juice for that matter, licenses, positive light or negative light. You obviously rub a lot of people in a bad way. which spurs them to make posts like the ones on the previous pages, but mine was no such thing, I personally am impressed by your hair dressing skills.


----------



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

Huge29 said:


> I don't know where that came from, I made a very simple comment that Chaser is nowhere near an old man...I had no intention of sending you on a long posting frenzy, I didn't mention OJ or any other juice for that matter, licenses, positive light or negative light. You obviously rub a lot of people in a bad way. which spurs them to make posts like the ones on the previous pages, but mine was no such thing, I personally am impressed by your hair dressing skills.


The majority of the post was not directed at you Huge 29.

I was giving my 2 cents on the scotty and chaser stuff since I never got to say anything once K2 jumped in. I was glad to have it over actually. I can see how you might read it that way though. All in all I stray away from getting into it with mods.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Ok, I think it is time for bed for everyone including this thread.


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

ScottyP said:


> So your new friend just happened to have a valid fishing license in his pocket? What if a conservation officer had skied in and checked you? You really are extreme!


ScottyP,

The best thing I've done on this forum was to actually use the "Friend vs. Foe" option. You place people as Foe and it doesn't show their posts. :lol:

The best part is that once a person shows their true colors (this is typically after multiple stupid posts or breaking rules) you just put them on ignore. I think a lot of great guys have tried to offer advice/help in the past, but it is always their choice to use it. You will live longer my friend.


----------



## Ifish (Aug 22, 2008)

JuddCT said:


> ScottyP,
> 
> The best thing I've done on this forum was to actually use the "Friend vs. Foe" option. You place people as Foe and it doesn't show their posts. :lol:
> 
> The best part is that once a person shows their true colors (this is typically after multiple stupid posts or breaking rules) you just put them on ignore. I think a lot of great guys have tried to offer advice/help in the past, but it is always their choice to use it. You will live longer my friend.


+1 - my nomination for post of the year - thus far...


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

Old? Hahaha! Ripe ole age of 29. 

I would rather not argue, which was honestly not the intention of my first post on this thread. I was merely shedding light on patterns of inconsistency, in following both the written and unwritten rules (read ethics) that I see from the TDT camp, as well as the defensive nature of such. As for the frosting, you can choose to reject it if you would like, but I mean it as sincerely as I meant the dog crap before it. No intention of delivery in one package, but I guess that's how you chose to eat it. You two get out so often, and are clearly so passionate about the sport, I guess I would just expect more integrity than what I read here every so often. 

And Huge is right, the Chaser household welcomed a new addition as our big event this week. While it will be a while, I can't wait to get the little dude outdoors with me.


----------



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

JuddCT said:


> ScottyP said:
> 
> 
> > So your new friend just happened to have a valid fishing license in his pocket? What if a conservation officer had skied in and checked you? You really are extreme!
> ...


Your loss if you choose to ignore my posts (but you certainly don't ignore them do you Judd as you still read the threads just not my reponses). You miss out on one of the more detailed reporters this site has to offer that gets out close to the most of anyone on here.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Chaser said:


> And Huge is right, the Chaser household welcomed a new addition as our big event this week. While it will be a while, I can't wait to get the little dude outdoors with me.


Congratulations! That experience for me was one of the most memorable weeks of my life!


----------

